

Suggest HN: Remove 'flag' option from YC comment-less posts - carbocation

Now that I can flag articles without going into the comment page, I'm much more likely to accidentally click "flag" on the YC posts that disallow comments, because I reflexively click the rightmost link when I want to see comments.<p>It's a minor issue, but removing the flag option for such posts would resolve the issue.
======
jcr
You can unflag after you've mistakenly flagged something, so it doesn't
matter.

More importantly, this is where to put feature requests:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
carbocation
I didn't know about that link; thank you!

------
chad_oliver
I agree, as long as you're talking about YCombinator posts, not HN posts in
general.

I check out the /newest list every time I visit HN, and I flag spam (which is
surprisingly common). These are value-less submissions, so they normally don't
have any comments. Not having a flag option for these posts would defeat the
purpose of flagging.

------
ScottWhigham
I disagree. I like having it there. I periodically look through new
submissions and have to manually open 10-15 tabs just to flag. A nice time
saver for those of us who curate a bit from time to time. As jcr said, you can
always unflag when you make a mistake.

~~~
carbocation
In my post, I was specifically talking about privileged YC posts, not all HN
posts in general. I agree that for normal HN posts, the flag feature is useful
(and it also is unobtrusive, since the rightmost link is a link to discussion,
not a flag link).

~~~
ScottWhigham
Ahhhh, I missed that. Sorry - I read your whole post but I guess I just didn't
catch it.

